# Won't eat or drink when I'm gone...



## Soleil (Dec 4, 2010)

I've had my 3 year old mini-poo Charlie for about two months and he's great. He's finally housebroken and will not pee or poo inside no matter how long I'm out. I kept him in a crate for a while even after he was housebroken and have slowly expanded his space. Now he has the family room (small apartment) and doesn't tear, poo or pee on anything. He's an angel. 

However, over the past few days, I've noticed that he won't eat or even drink water when I'm gone. I even leave him his favorite treats in his kong and leave his ducky out, but they'll be in the same spot when I come back. I'm getting worried that he's just sitting there waiting for me to return. I never had this problem before. He would usually eat all his food and his treats immediately, before I even locked the front door to leave.

I try to never leave him alone for more than 4 or 5 hours at a time if I can help it. Sometimes he'll be alone for 7 hours.

Why this sudden change? Do you think he associates eating with me leaving? I don't really understand this though because I always give him food first before I even shower or have breakfast and get my things ready. He would be done eating by the time I finish brushing my teeth.

Should I be worried? I'm just scared he'll dehydrate. He drinks and eats when I get home.


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't think you need to worry. Charlie won't dehydrate in a few hours. I think he is comfortable and content knowing you will return. He's doing what most dogs do while waiting for the return of their special person. He's taking a nap and getting ready for fun when you do return.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Though he rarely gets left alone, Beau does the same thing when we do. Doesn't matter if I leave his favorite treats, he just waits, and gobbles them down when we get home.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Our poms will do this when we give them special treats and leave with our poodles. As soon as we get home they eat their treats. As long as he is drinking while you home or as needed, should be fine


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Mine went through a phase like this when left alone - and then got over it and settled straight down with the Kong, etc. I do think it is a sign of anxiety - it might be worth doing a few sessions of separation training, just to be sure it gets no worse. Go through your morning routine, calmly leave, and come straight back in again. Repeat, varying and lengthening the time you are out, and keeping your return very cool, calm and collected. When you find him happily chewing on his Kong when you come in, you know you are winning!

It sounds as if he is very happy with you - it is not surprising if he misses you when you are not there.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

LEUllman said:


> Though he rarely gets left alone, Beau does the same thing when we do. Doesn't matter if I leave his favorite treats, he just waits, and gobbles them down when we get home.





Olie said:


> Our poms will do this when we give them special treats and leave with our poodles. As soon as we get home they eat their treats. As long as he is drinking while you home or as needed, should be fine


Yep, same thing here.


----------



## Soleil (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks for your input, guys! I'm glad to know Charlie isn't the only one that does this.

fjm, when I first got him, Charlie used to whine when I would leave, but I trained him the same way you described. He quickly learned that I was coming back and there were no problems. It's just recently that he won't eat. Maybe I need to reinforce the training.


----------

